# Kindle Touch Margins



## Xavi (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to set margins in the Touch yet beyond the standard Amazon presets?  In the K3, somebody located the .pref file and therein we were able to manipulate the margin settings to something more narrow than what Amazon provides.  This pref file does not exist in the Touch from what I have been able to see (or rather not see).  I've reviewed all the hidden files but no pref file exists.

Anyway, it would be great if we could also manipulate the settings for the Touch as I think there is a lot of wasted space on the margins.  

Here's hoping there's someone out there who is smarter or more clever than me in detecting the file where this change can be made!


----------



## Xavi (Nov 19, 2011)

Just bumping this up to see if anyone's figured out anything yet.....I see there are lots of views so a lot of people are interested !


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Just because I view a thread, doesn't mean that I am interested in the same thing that the poster is.  It is often not easy to tell what a thread is talking about until you view it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For example, when I saw this thread, I thought it was going to be about adjusting the touch zones....

But welcome to KindleBoards, Xavi!

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The firmware on the Touch is very different from everything else Amazon has released so far. You might what to keep an eye on the hacking going on over on MobileRead; they *have* come up with a jailbreak, but it's really at the stage where it's only useful to developers so far.

So no, there's no way to change the margins yet.


----------



## Xavi (Nov 19, 2011)

@susan - gee thx.  Got responses, snippy and useful, so my bump worked which is all I was looking for. 

@victoria - thank you!  I've been monitoring mobile reads as well as other sites.  They've finally jail broken the touch but no solution yet for margin setting like with the K3.


----------

